# Touche Delete sur clavier US ?



## newnew (13 Avril 2005)

Toujours en rapport avec mon clavier US et ma récente conversion à l'univers Mac, existe-t-il une façon de faire "delete ou Suppr" dans un texte???

Merci encore pour votre Aide,

N.


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2005)

Fn + <==

ou en littéral, touche "Fn" et touche "<==" (retour, efface...) en même temps.


----------

